# Written undertaking



## Sam_Gash (May 30, 2017)

Hello ,
Can any one please help me on the following point which is one of the requirement for the Critical skills visa :

A written undertaking by the employer to ensure that the passport of his or her employee is valid at all times for the duration of his or her employment (where there is no employer: a written undertaking by the applicant to ensure that the passport of the applicant shall be valid at all times for the duration of his or her temporary visa)

I have to write it by my self since i dont have employer yet...
Thanks in advance


----------



## Sam_Gash (May 30, 2017)

no answer for my post ?? please help me 


Sam_Gash said:


> Hello ,
> Can any one please help me on the following point which is one of the requirement for the Critical skills visa :
> 
> A written undertaking by the employer to ensure that the passport of his or her employee is valid at all times for the duration of his or her employment (where there is no employer: a written undertaking by the applicant to ensure that the passport of the applicant shall be valid at all times for the duration of his or her temporary visa)
> ...


----------



## Ncube family (Feb 19, 2017)

Hi Sam

Sorry, l don’t have an answer to your question.This SA expat group you have subscribed to is dead.You will not get response to your question.My suggestion is to post your question to the South African Visa forum group on Facebook-you will definitely get response-the group is very active.Gone are the days where you will get response from this group from the likes of Legalman ,Fynbos just to mention a few year.

Good luck


----------



## mharish1219 (Nov 6, 2017)

Sam_Gash said:


> Hello ,
> Can any one please help me on the following point which is one of the requirement for the Critical skills visa :
> 
> A written undertaking by the employer to ensure that the passport of his or her employee is valid at all times for the duration of his or her employment (where there is no employer: a written undertaking by the applicant to ensure that the passport of the applicant shall be valid at all times for the duration of his or her temporary visa)
> ...



Hi Sam, As far as I know, the CSV can be applied with or without employment offer letter. I am assuming that you are applying without a job offer in SA. So I dont think you will need to submit anything that is related to your employer. 
You will be issued a conditional CSV for 12 months. You can come and search job in SA and within those 12 months if you get a proper job then you can actually apply for an extension of your existing CSV for another 4 years within SA. You dont have to go back to your home country for extension. Hope this helps. 

cheers and good luck


----------

